# outstanding site for camera instructions



## montresor (May 8, 2007)

http://www.mediajoy.com/en/cla_came/index.html

Many old cameras in step-by-step, photo-illustrated, how-to-use-'em  instructions. Plus, the translated English is delightful.


----------

